# Server + Domain = Selbstständiger Boss



## Ingolo (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich hab probleme mit der Übersicht in der Netzwelt.

Ich habe einen Verein gegründet...blablabla.



Jetzt wollen wir uns einen Server zulegen. Nicht mieten sondern KAUFEN!
Zusätzlich brauchen wir auch eine Domain die ganz alleine ohne jeglichen einfluss unumstrittlich uns (unserem Verein) gehören soll.

Was brauch ich jetzt alles und was brauch ich jetzt alles für Informationen?

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2007)

Den Server kannst du zwar kaufen, und dann aufstellen lassen, aber du zahlst noch immer Miete für den Stellplatz im Rechenzentrum, und eventuell die Kosten für den Traffic. Auser du hast zufällig eine wirklich Armdicke Leitung zuhause oder im Vereinshaus liegen.

Die Domain gehört in der Regel immer dir ganz alleine, sonst niemandem. Die Person die bei Domaininhaber (Admin-C) eingetragen ist, ist der Eigentümer. Der Provider wird in der Regel nur als Teschnischer Ansprechpartner, Zonenverwalter eingetragen.

Die Frage ist nun was gegen einen Mietserver spricht?
Hat überhaupt Jemand von euch Ahnung davon wie man einen Server administriert ?
Bei diesen Fragen kommen mir da nämlich einige Zweifel ob ihr überhaupt im Stande wärt den Server sicher zu halten. Da wäre ein Managed Angebot vieleicht eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Ingolo (5. August 2007)

Sagen wir mal, dass geld wirklichlich keine rolle spielt!

Ich möchte absolut unabhängig sein. Ist das den überhaupt nicht möglich?


----------



## Flex (5. August 2007)

Ok, dafür müsstest du dir eine entsprechende Leitung kaufen (für reinen Webverkehr sollten 10Mbit SDSL reichen), weiterhin müsste dies mit einer festen IP Hand in Hand gehen, da Mailserver mit dynamischen IPs in 90% der Fälle als Spam behandelt werden.

Dann ist immer noch die denic da, die die Domains verwalten. 
Nur kann man dort, soweit ich weiß, nicht einfach als Privatperson hingehen und sich eine Domain direkt kaufen, sondern muss sich mit einem Zwischenmann dort eine Domain kaufen.


Sprich selbst im allergünstigen Fall spielen da immer noch:
- Anbieter der Leitung
- Denic (bzw. ihre DNS Server)


----------

